# dog(wood) and butterfly...



## aprilraven (Apr 12, 2006)

:heart: heart.. one of my favorite groups...

i thought about putting fangs on the butterfly, and putting it in
the darkside gallery...but then thought, nah, i can be semi normal for a little while!!

now, thats scary, huh??

my dog wood that we planted when our son was a baby...







i usually take pics of *him* under it every year....
but i had to find a sub.... this butterfly will do for now...






until caleb flies back home...






this is the underside of the flutter by.....he left pretty quick...





if this seems blown out, i am so sorry...

knot fan ( knot head is more like it...) missing you...!!:heart:


----------



## woodsac (Apr 12, 2006)

Good captures girl!
Love the blue in the bg of all of them.


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 12, 2006)

the colours in these are really nice. the blacks in the butterfly makes them pop out


----------



## Arch (Apr 12, 2006)

ok april, your not allowed to be negative about your photog from now on ok!!.... these are great.... firstly its a great idea... if i ever have baby angels im gonna do the tree thing too :mrgreen:..... second you captured these beautifly, i really love the last one :thumbup: great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Apr 12, 2006)

Awesome job April.   Love these. In the first shot, it looks like a jet stream in the background.    The blue and white is really striking together. 
  Excellent job girl.  Hope to see more.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 12, 2006)

johnmf..thanks for your kind words....

woodsac, dang it dude,  your just wanting a week end pass... ok, your free..try your door....
angel... i guess your waiting for cherubs, then right??

yeah, the tree is a cool idea...and that one was a wild one that we planted the year he was born....got that idea from my father...thanks for all your sweetness....just like and angel....


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 12, 2006)

dang it chiller....
i should have known you would see that.... it is a vapor trail from a jet...

thought about ps ing it....then decided nah...no one would see it...
(right...leave it to chill baby..)


----------



## n2photos (Apr 12, 2006)

Love these.
I love that first shot.  With the blue sky!!!

These are all great.

I am not one to critque but this was what someone told me the other day when I did some butterfly shots.
I thought the advice was awesome and really appreciated the tip.
If you just add a little contrast that butterfly will really POP. 
I couldn't believe the differnce it made when I did it with mine.

I am getting contrast happy now....lol.  I don't know tons about all the ps stuff but every little tip helps.  (at least for me it does....lol)

Great shots.   Love the idea of taking the pic with your son every year too!!!


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the tip n2....i will work on it...

i kinda do the fly by the seat of your pants photography....


----------



## n2photos (Apr 12, 2006)

I am right there with ya aprilraven.  
I am trying to figure all this stuff out with books, the internet, and a wonderful site called the TPF!!!  hee hee

Trust me I would have never tried it on my photos without someone pointing me in that direction.  So if I can pass it on to someone else, I will gladly do so. I need all the help I can get!!!!!!  =)


----------



## Fate (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice shots april.... wait a sec... these arnt dark... ahhhh


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 12, 2006)

Beautiful shots there Aprilraven!  As the rain splatters against my window here, it's so nice to see images of sunshine, blue skies, flowers and butterflies.  The last shot in particular is gorgeous.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 12, 2006)

awww. anty, your more than welcome to head down here...its hitting 82 today...

uuuggghhhh...i miss winter already..........

fate...thanks dude for noticing i am not in the dark side...( this is how we lure others to our web...)


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 12, 2006)

wow, 82 already.. too hot for this dude!! Ravey,, awesome shots... welcome to the light side! I always knew you had some sweetness way down inside!

great shots.


----------



## Canoncan (Apr 12, 2006)

Very nice shots , I love the monarchs. Good job!!!


----------



## Calliope (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree...  I better not hear you talking negatively about your photos anymore.  These are beautiful...  love the light behind the wings.  (You're not turning to the light side while I'm gone, are ya?)

A beautiful idea about planting the tree when your baby was born...  I wish I thought of that.  

Great shots!


----------



## SQUACKS (Apr 12, 2006)

very nice shots! the redbud and dogwood were just starting to bloom in s. IL. this past weekend. they don't last long but sure are pretty!


----------



## Randog (Apr 13, 2006)

Beautiful work!!! as always raven these are absolutely stunning! I am loving everyone of them. Excellent!


----------



## JonK (Apr 13, 2006)

gorgeous AR! love the first one...finely exposed. second one is really nice too....just would have composed the butterfly a bit more off-centre.
third one rocks....great shot! 
nice work.


----------



## Mansi (Apr 13, 2006)

we really need to be seeing more of you photos!!!
these are fantastic ar!!! stunning colors... that last one is super sexy awesome.. beautiful shot:hail: 
show us more pweeease :thumbup:


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 13, 2006)

thaks ya'll...

ya know, jonk..i thought about that later...(need to think about it sooner, huh??)

raymond, dont let on that i can be nice sometimes.....hurts the rep!!

calliope...if you dont get back here, i will have to go light!!

thanks again all of you...


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 13, 2006)

great pictures! and lovely colours! I'm still waiting for spring!


----------



## anicole (Apr 13, 2006)

How on earth did I miss this?!?!?!

I'm sorry, Pallie ... I'd have commented sooner ... 

The Dogwood ... wow ... couldn't ask for a better shot ... love the colors and how it pops against the blue of the sky.  Awesome shot, you girl, you!

(still makes me think of the story you told me about your daddy and the dogwoods!  This time of year brings it out ... :hugs: )

The flutterby shots are just awesome ... especially that last one!

I know you'll never leave the ds ... but these are wonderful ... but is that really sunlight ... or were these taken during a full moon?!


----------



## macawlvr (Apr 13, 2006)

Beautiful captures here, the colors are awesome..


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 13, 2006)

wow raven...these are awesome! you really shouldn't hold out on us so much!

:thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 13, 2006)

great series AR, love the last one especially... very nice!  :thumbup:


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 13, 2006)

thank ya'll... i mean it....

nicole, yeah, the dogwood is a reminder of daddy...if you get a chance ..go by and see his...
its huge...awesome...and gorgeous....

thanks all ya'll...if we are gonna have hot weather, atleast i need to get some enjoyment from it....


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sweet shots Raven!!
Love that last one.


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice aprilraven ! Really love the last shot, would make a great print.


----------



## pursuer (Apr 13, 2006)

I also especially like the last photo. Very nice series overall. :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 14, 2006)

wow ravey, you done good on this thread... you gonna post more!!???


----------

